# Wierdness with gentoo-sources and XFS filesystem

## Guest

I have XFS partitions on my laptop (t20 Thinkpad with 40GB harddrive). I started using gentoo with the xfs-sources 2.4.18. But I noticed that the latest gentoo-sources included xfs filesystem support, so I rebuilt my system with these latest sources.

Since that time I've noticed some wierd problems. I cannot say with certainty that it is the gentoo-sources that are causing the issues but here is what I find.

Various working systems "seem" to become corrupted and start seg faulting. Some major examples are:

1. xfs Font server was working, and now segfaults 100% of the time on startup.

2. pcmcia services was working, and now causes kernel oops on boot.

3. manytime "shutdown -h now" causes a kernel oops and I have to manually "kill" the system.

4. Sometimes on boot the system lists a file system fix of my root partition even though the system was shut down normally. This is the one which makes me think it is the combo of XFS and gentoo-sources.

All of this on a "working" system.

Has anyone else experienced any similar quirks when running XFS with the latest gentoo?

I'm currently rebuilding from scratch, and I'm going back the the xfs-sources 2.4.18.

----------

## Pablo

I was having similar problems on a system that uses XFS when I had preemtibility compiled into gentoo-sources.  There is a documented bug that they don't play well together.  After removing that, I have had no more problems.

Is your kernel preemtible?

----------

